# Limited atonement



## VilnaGaon (Mar 9, 2021)

And inasmuch as not without an oath he was made priest............by so much was Jesus made a surety of a better testament -----Heb 7. 20-22

Can an argument be made for the doctrine of limited atonement from these verses as they connect Christ's high priestly office with the atonement. And we know from John 17 that the Lord Jesus only intercedes as high priest for His Elect.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 9, 2021)

Yes, I believe this is in fact done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammondjones (Mar 9, 2021)

A typical phrase I hear with this line of argument is "half-priest".


Christopher Ness


> Christ must intercede on the behalf of those whom He hath reconciled to God by His death; and His intercession is a personal presenting of Himself to His Father on behalf of those whom He personated on the Cross. We cannot say that there be some for whom Christ offered Himself upon earth but doth not intercede for in Heaven; *this would make Christ but a half-priest to some, and therefore not a faithful High Priest, contrary to sundry scriptures*, Isa 53:11,12; 1Jo 2:1,2; Heb 9:11,12, and Heb 10:19-21.



John Owen


> So, then, it is evident that both of these are acts of the same priestly office in Christ:. If he performs either of them for anyone, then he must of necessity perform the other one for them also. For he will not exercise any act or duty of his priestly function in behalf for anyone for whom he is not a priest. And for whom he is a priest, he must perform both, because he is faithful in the discharge of his function in the behalf of the sinners for whom he undertakes that office. These two, then, oblation and intercession, must be of equal extent with regard to their objects. They can by no means be separated. And here, by the way, I must ask those who oppose us about the death of Christ, whether they will agree that he intercedes for all or not.* If not, then they make him only half a priest.* If they will, then they must either defend their error that all will be saved, or they must own the blasphemy that Christ is not heard by his Father. Nor can Christ prevail in his intercession, which even the saints on earth are sure to do when they make their supplications according to the will of God, Rom. 8:27; 1Jn. 5:14. Besides that, it is expressly said that the Father always hears him, John 11:42. That was true when he was still in the flesh, and had not finished the great work he was sent to do. How much more is that true now, having done the will and finished the work of God? He now sits at the right hand of the Majesty on high! He desires and he requests that the promises that were made to him upon undertaking this work be accomplished.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Mar 9, 2021)

hammondjones said:


> A typical phrase I hear with this line of argument is "half-priest".
> 
> 
> Christopher Ness
> ...


Thanks for the quotes. I need to study John Owens Death of Death.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VilnaGaon (Mar 9, 2021)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Yes, I believe this is in fact done.


Thanks. More and more I am seeing how without the doctrine of limited atonement or the rest of TULIP, there is no Gospel

Reactions: Like 2


----------

